# Figure 8 suture of Ligature over Varix



## Mindy Davis (May 6, 2013)

What is the correct CPT code?


----------



## kak6 (May 15, 2013)

12001


----------



## Mindy Davis (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. How do you know based off the figure 8 the cm are <2.5? My providers always put the measurements and on this one he didn't.


----------



## shalinicpc (May 16, 2013)

if the cm is not mentioned we can choose 12001


----------

